

Dear Intrapreneur-You Are Nothing Like an Entrepreneur - jsherry
http://www.chubbybrain.com/blog/intrapreneur-entrepreneur-no-similarity

======
happyfeet
Either the author dislikes the "term" or the "concept".

I do not see any take away from this article, except to make the people who go
about their jobs with josh in those companies feel bad after reading it.

If that is the intent of the article, then the job is well done. (Disclosure:
I am now out on my own and had been there in big companies).

